# Know Your Temps: DinohScene



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2013)

​


 









*Know Your Temps info*



*For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*

One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, questions, musical tastes, "what if" situations...anything!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up.
*This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner! Those who have an upcoming KYT session will be notified about their upcoming session via PM.*



*Previous Sessions*



Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




adamdbz (hasn't been active since December, so I am skipping over him until he is active again)
machomuu (Locked upon request until further notice)
Yuki Amano (Not been active)
Sterling
Arras (Please move back a week, anything after April the 20th should be fine)
pyromaniac123
431unknown
Castiel (may need to move to a future a date, PM him before his comes up.)
ComeTurismO
Flame
Lacius
Nathan Drake
Forstride
weavile001 (Going on a trip to Europe from June 10th to July 20th)
4-leaf-clover
SinHarvest24
Warrior522
FrozenIndignatio
Shinigami357
gifi4
Hydreigon
shoyrumaster11 (make sure his is on a weekend)
TehSkull
emmanu888
frogboy
Jax
porkiewpyne
basher11
Hells Malice
nukeboy95
ProtoKun7
Par39
mtpeaceful
Thanatos Telos
ars25
Xuphor
Danny600kill
Sicklyboy
MegaAce™
Ron
Tom
Lucifer666
koimayeul
Kyouhei
Chikaku-chan
Langin
KingVamp
Sop
Thesolcity
NahuelDS
chris888222
Ace
Vulpes Abnocto



 
In the spotlight this session is: DinohScene


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 7, 2013)

( . Y . )?





?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2013)

Would you be better of di-no-seen?


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 7, 2013)

Why are you awesome?
Gir or Hello Kitty? (you HAVE to pick *one* ;o)
What are your favorite kind of potato chips?
Do you like Gahars? If yes.......*why?*
Just kidding. Gahars is awesome.
What is your favorite soda/pop?
Android or iOS?
Tits or cock?
Tits AND cock?
Penis btw?

You are awesome.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey! 
I  you!  
How are you?
Would you cuddle with me?
Am I cute?
How do you feel about Lucario?
Should I be more Lucario?
Windows, Linux, or Mac?
Me or you?
Favorite superhero, is it Spider-man?
Did you know Spider-man is my favorite superhero?
Favorite villain?
Have you watched The Legend of Korra yet?
Bolin or Sokka?
Favorite Video game?
Favorite Video game console?
Pokemon or Digimon?
EoF or Shoutbox?
Angry Video Game Nerd or Nostalgia Critic?
How many fingers am I not holding up?
Can I ask more questions when I think of them?
What is your favorite Pokemon?
Favorite Digimon?
How many video games do you own?
Favorite flashcard?
Do you think I am Lucario's number one fanboy?
Have you ever watched the movie, The Boondock Saints?
Can I own a pet fox?
If you could fly, would you fly to new places?
What is you favorite song?
What is you favorite TV show?
Do you want to help me finish off my 17 cups of coffee?
Do you like my new avatar/signature?
Did you know all my avatars/signatures mix in several hidden messages that reveal different parts of my personality and life?
Did you know they also all tell a story about my life?
Did you play Pokemon Black and or White?
What about Black and or White 2?
What is your favorite pokemon game?
Should they make better Digimon games?
Do you drink Monster?
Do you EoF?
Have you tried the Wii U yet?
If I suggested a Linux Distro that was like Windows and easy to use, would you try it?
Did you notice I am a huge Linux fanboy?
If you could have any super power, what would it be and why?
Have you ever raised chickens before?
Farm or no farm?
If you could go to space, would you?
If your phone worked in space, would you use it?
What is your favorite smartphone?
What is your favorite Smartphone OS?
Have you used the filetrip personal upload yet?
Are these completely random questions?
Does gravity suck?
What was the most recent TV series that you watched?
What was the last movie you watched?


----------



## broitsak (Apr 7, 2013)

Dino~
How's it going?
How's life treating ya?
Nintendo fan?
What's your favorite game?
Favorite console?
Favorite video game hero?
What do you think about me? Be honest ;o
Nxenz or Black-Ice?
You don't want Ice for mod, do you D: ?
Guess that's enough 
See ya~


----------



## finkmac (Apr 7, 2013)

Do you drink?

Do you own a car?

Do you own 2 cars?

Do you own 24 cars?

How tall is an average DinohScene?

Why are you DinohScene? Why not SceneDinoh?

How many gaems do you play?​What is your opinion on "open world" games?​
What gaems are your favourite?

I am writing a test sentence.

Speaking of which, what is your favourite brand of eraser?​Why does the sea rush to shore?

If you could be a tree, what kind of tree would you be?

Do you like potatoes?

Egg freckles?

Do you know how to program?

Three frogs are on a log, if 2 of them jump off, how many french fries were cooked in the last 5 minutes by fast food chains?​Pun^2 + x + 123 = ?

Would you travel to space if you had the chance?

CatBoy is beating my CopyPasta question-wall, isn't he?

Do you like pie? (Yes/Yes)

How many gaem consloes do you own?

What is your opinion on full-body condoms?

Segata Sanshiro?

PeeCee master raece?

Nitnedo master raece?

Sowny master raece?

What is an R-7 Semyorka?

3D is to screen like joystick is to?

Semprini is a bad work, don't use it.​


----------



## ars25 (Apr 7, 2013)

Do you like tacos?
The question above is false.
The question about is also false.
Both questions are invalid.
Do you like waffles?
Do you like Chicken and Waffles?
What is you favorite waffle?
Do you like pancakes?
Taco master race? Burrito master race?
Bars or Pubs?
Am i making you hungry?
Bye?
Hello?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 7, 2013)

Did Devin ever give you your picture?
If so, how many times did you fap to that picture?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey there, Dino. ^^ 
How's your day been? 
Favourite game? 
Favourite console? 
Which types of games do you usually play? 
What made you join the KYT, if you had a specific reason? 
Do you like any sports?
Which hobbies do you have?
What was your initial reason for signing up on GBATemp?
Why are you so cool and how can I be as cool as you?
I think that's enough questions for  now.


----------



## Flame (Apr 7, 2013)

thank you for the xbox 360 help you gave me awhile back.

are you the most liked temper? because imo i think you are.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> ( . Y . )? *Ewww ._.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Gahars said:


> Would you be better of di-no-seen? *I'm always here ;3*


 


Brian117 said:


> Why are you awesome? *Idk ;o I'm just me ;3*
> Gir or Hello Kitty? (you HAVE to pick *one* ;o) *Hello Kitty in GIR suit ;3*
> What are your favorite kind of potato chips? *Cheesy poofs*
> Do you like Gahars? If yes.......*why? Gahars ;o he's nice n__n*
> ...


 



The Catboy said:


> Hey!  *привіт! <3*
> I  you!  ,  *I*  *s you too* ;3
> How are you? *Good good, watching Invader Zim and listening to foreign music~*
> Would you cuddle with me? *Daily n_n*
> ...


 


Nxenz said:


> Dino~ *Nexy~*
> How's it going? *Good good~*
> How's life treating ya? *Bad ._.*
> Nintendo fan? *XBOX MASTERRACE* ;o;
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2013)

finkmac said:


> Do you drink? Yesh! *Absinth and VAT 69*​​Do you own a car? *Mazda 323c*​​Do you own 2 cars? *I plan on getting an MX-6 2.5L V6 soon, I'll prolly restore me 323c then ;p*​​Do you own 24 cars? *Never*​​How tall is an average DinohScene? *1.92 m that's 6.2 in the inferior weirdo system ;o*​​Why are you DinohScene? Why not SceneDinoh? *Cause me real life name is Dino, the "h" is just added and I'm a Scenekid (well.. Have a Sceneish style)*​​How many gaems do you play? *To many ;o;*​What is your opinion on "open world" games? *I like them ;3 I like exploring~*​​What gaems are your favourite? *Sheep GBA and Bioshock Infinite X360*​​I am writing a test sentence. *Aye aye~*​​Speaking of which, what is your favourite brand of eraser?  *The one that taste like pumice.*​Why does the sea rush to shore? *Cause he's getting eaten by a shark ;3*​​If you could be a tree, what kind of tree would you be? *I'll get headpigeons so I'll skip that.*​​Do you like potatoes? *Fried ones yesh*​​Egg freckles? *Aye?*​​Do you know how to program? *PPC is 360 language*​​Three frogs are on a log, if 2 of them jump off, how many french fries were cooked in the last 5 minutes by fast food chains? *1.2 billion*​Pun^2 + x + 123 = ? *I like dookie ;3*​​Would you travel to space if you had the chance? *I'm a startrek nerd, I'd be lying if I won't ;o*​​CatBoy is beating my CopyPasta question-wall, isn't he? *Nopes ;3 I'm beating you ;3*​​Do you like pie? (Yes/Yes) *Pineapple pie yesh~*​​How many gaem consloes do you own? *17 consoles*​​What is your opinion on full-body condoms? *Meh, normal ones do fine~*​​Segata Sanshiro? *Jhonen Vasquez!*​​PeeCee master raece? *XBOX MASTERRACE ;o;*​​Nitnedo master raece? *XBOX MASTERRACE ;o;*​​Sowny master raece? *XBOX MASTERRACE ;o;*​​What is an R-7 Semyorka? *Not a Mazda :c*​​3D is to screen like joystick is to? *Me package *​​Semprini is a bad work, don't use it. *What!?*​


 


ars25 said:


> Do you like tacos? *TACOOOOOS!!!*
> The question above is false. *:c*
> The question about is also false. *:c*
> Both questions are invalid. *:c*
> ...


 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Did Devin ever give you your picture? *Sadly no :c*
> If so, how many times did you fap to that picture?  *If he had given it to me, I'd prolly still be wanking!*


 



EZ-Megaman said:


> Hey there, Dino. ^^ *привіт~ *
> How's your day been? *Pretty awesome ;D *
> Favourite game? *Sheep GBA and Bioshock Infinite X360 *
> Favourite console? *Xbox 360 <3 *
> ...


 



Flame said:


> thank you for the xbox 360 help you gave me awhile back. *Aye no problems at all chap n__n*
> 
> are you the most liked temper? because imo i think you are. *I have no clue ;o I would be honored if I am, but I just like to help people and be nice to them ;3*


----------



## emigre (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you feel it?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> Can you feel it? *Yes I can ;o;*


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 7, 2013)

Catboy or Rydian?

*popcorn ready*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Catboy or Rydian?
> 
> *popcorn ready*


You monster! D:


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Catboy or Rydian? *Rydian is fuzzy ;3 Catboy is cuddly.*
> *Humm, I'd go for CB ;3 *
> 
> *popcorn ready*


 


The Catboy said:


> You monster! D: *I thought Kouen was a Husky ._.*


----------



## Langin (Apr 7, 2013)

What's your favorite KPOP Boyband?
Whats your fav. kpop girlgroup ;o
Hows lady? And her box?
I have school tomorrow T_T
Did anything awesome happen?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 7, 2013)

CB Gets monsters and Huskies mixed up all the time


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 7, 2013)

HI! 
How'z life?
Life good?
Bad?
Is life good or good?
Favourite LEGO game ()
Favourite game?
Hellokitty or pikachu? :3
3D or 2D?
Spiderman or Batman?
Hobby?
BYYEE


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Haaai!~ 
Missed me?
Are you up to a beer?
How are you?
Favorite food?
Favorite activity?
Favorite game?
Favorite drink?
Favorite genre in music?
Favorite genre in gaming?
Favorite genre in movies?
Do you like the music I post in the song rating thread?
If you'd visit my city would you like a tour?
Would you give me a city tour if I'd visit your city?
Teach me Ukrainian?
Teach me Dutch?
Would you like me to teach you Romanian or Hungarian? 
Isn't Blice the best mod candidate ever? 
Isn't p1ng the worst best with his new name? 
Hugs?
Cats?
Windows vs OSX vs Linux?
PC vs Mac?
Laptop vs Tablet?
Laptop vs PC?
Android vs iOS vs Blackberry vs Bada vs Windows Mobile?
Digital or Physical? (media)
E-book vs Book?
Why do tempers hate me?  D:  
Hate me too?
Ban me naouvw?
Am I making you angry?
More questions?
Favorite animal?
Touchscreen or buttons/keyboard?
T9 vs WASD?
Anime?
Brandy vs Vodka vs Tequila?
Favorite game of 2013 so far (excluding Bioshock Infinite  )?
GPU vs IGPU?
Jim Carey, Adam Sandler or Benny Hill? 
Will you answer me more questions in the future?
Will you ask me questions if I will be in a future KYT, because I didn't knew when to "register" for this one...? D:
See you on Skype sometime later? 

Ok, then Bye~


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 7, 2013)

You know, this emoticon code:  should be :dinohscene:


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2013)

Langin said:


> What's your favorite KPOP Boyband? *Hummmm.. since you showed me Vixx a lot, and I pretty much enjoyed that more, I'd go for Vixx ;3*
> Whats your fav. kpop girlgroup ;o *SNSD ofcourse! Gee gee gee gee baby baby baby*
> Hows lady? And her box? *Lady is being a hobo as usual, ugly cat sitting in her ugly box being ugly! I  you Lady ;3*
> I have school tomorrow T_T *Ahws :c I'm off to me mates tomorrow, the usual Monday meet xd*
> Did anything awesome happen? *Humm, not really ;o I gots me lippiercing switched out for a small ring tho ;3*


 


Kouen Hasuki said:


> CB Gets monsters and Huskies mixed up all the time *Rydian is no monster :c Rydian is a cute fuzzball ;3*


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 7, 2013)

iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> HI!  *привіт!*
> How'z life? *Pretty kays~*
> Life good? *WAAY better then it was 5 years ago ;o*
> Bad? *Neh, pretty alright, I'm used to it I guess*
> ...


 


Attila13 said:


> Haaai!~  *привіт!* * earthling~*
> Missed me? *Yah ;o come on skype more ._.*
> Are you up to a beer? *Beer is meh, I only drink one if I get offered one, I prefer hardliquor meself, anything under 62 proof is weak.*
> How are you? *Pretty alrighty~*
> ...


 



Jiehfeng said:


> You know, this emoticon code:  should be :dinohscene: *That should just be a seperate emoticon all together ;3 I suggest a femboy one ;3 or HelloKittyxGIR ;3*


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 8, 2013)

WHAT'S PAARY DOING?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHAT'S PAARY DOING? *At this moment? prolly asleep ;o*


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello!

Have you heard of me before?
How are you finding KYT this year?
What TV shows are you into?
Besides the 360, what consoles do you own (if any)?
Why is your region set to Antarctica? Join me at the depths of the ocean blue!
Are you right-handed?
What instrument(s) can you play?

Cheers!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2013)

Lucifer666 said:


> Hello! *привіт!*
> 
> Have you heard of me before? *Yesh, iirc we spoke in the SB once ;o*
> How are you finding KYT this year? *Awesome ;3 just like last year n_n*
> ...


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 8, 2013)

Spoon?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Spoon? *I eat pineapples with a fork or a knife~*


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 8, 2013)

Atari Jaguar or 3DO?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh, so do you know Paary in real life?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you know anything about, Black Ice?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Atari Jaguar or 3DO? *I haven't played both ;o but 3DO... meh I'd pick a pineapple*


 


ComeTurismO said:


> Oh, so do you know Paary in real life? *Soon yesh ;3, planning a meetup~*


 


Jiehfeng said:


> Do you know anything about, Black Ice?  *He's black and he's ice, he hangs in me car being Fresh™*


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 8, 2013)

Are you too sexy for your shirt?
Does your milkshake bring all the boys to the yard?
I can't think of any worthwhile questions that I haven't already asked you.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Are you too sexy for your shirt? *Me shirts to sexy for me *
> Does your milkshake bring all the boys to the yard?  *wanna taste? Pineapple flavoured~*
> I can't think of any worthwhile questions that I haven't already asked you. *:c just ask standard stuff or weird questions xd or whatev~*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2013)

More cuddles?
What about Lucarios?
Pets?
Love me?
Facebook?
Pokemon?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 8, 2013)

are you a secret lemonade drinker?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> More cuddles?  *Yesh please~*
> What about Lucarios? *As long as their cute and their you~*
> Pets?* I gots a cat yep ;3 she's being a ugly hobo in her ugly box being ugly like the ugly cat she is! j/k me cat is pretty ;3*
> Love me? *24/7  Watch out Mike, you gots company*
> ...


 


Kouen Hasuki said:


> are you a secret lemonade drinker? *I used to eat lemons ;o but meh I don't like sour things anymore xd*


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 9, 2013)

hows life
do you hate? if so why
can you feel the math involve solving all this questions
why did you chose that username and why
thanks in advance ^-^
ps : I think I seen you around haha


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2013)

joelv6 said:


> hows life *For now it's pretty okays~*
> do you hate? if so why *Yesh, It's a long story but to cut it short.*
> *Live has treated me unfairly for as long as I can remember, parents where never there for me, bullies at school, addiction to liquor and the whole lot of having fake friends, but meh, It happened and I can't do shit about it other then accepting it and just be nice to people where ever I go c:*
> can you feel the math involve solving all this questions *Like 2+2?*
> ...


----------



## Lacius (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi.
Should I be nervous?
Are you nervous?
Are you honored by my presence?
Do you know who I am?
If so, what do you think of me?
What's your blood type?
What's my blood type?
Do you think your blood type is an accurate reflection of your personality?
Would you give me your blood if I needed it?
If you could travel through time, when would you go?
If Thestrals were real, would you be able to see one?
Have you ever awoken in the middle of the night in a cold sweat whispering or screaming someone's name from GBATemp?
If so, was it my name?
You are in a desert. You see a tortoise that's lying on his back in the hot sun. You recognize his plight but do nothing to help. Why not?
If everyone on GBATemp were snowed in or stranded on an island, whom would you cannibalize first?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 9, 2013)

Which is better: Mazda or Mazda?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2013)

Lacius said:


> Hi. *Агов*
> Should I be nervous? *For KYT? no ;o KYT is awesome ;D if you love answering questions n_n*
> Are you nervous? *Nopes, had a KYT last season and loved it ;3*
> Are you honored by my presence? *Yush ;3*
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 9, 2013)

Favorited type of 360 mod
Favorited member
do you claim to own xbox 360 hacking homebrew section


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Which is better: Mazda or Mazda? *Mazda 323c and Mazda MX-6, MX-5 is cute as fuck ;3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 9, 2013)

why does it double post


----------



## Yumi (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay!

Ice cream or hot cream?
Favorite food?
What is your favorite game atm?

Hugs or kisses?
ticklish?

If you could name a new found universe, what would you call it? 

;D


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Favorited type of 360 mod *Live enabled? Dual NAND RGH with ODDE and DVD drive flash, Other then that RGH masterrace!*
> Favorited member *Of temp? damn I can't chose ;o I have so give mentions to Catboy, Devin, Skelletonike, Sicklyboy, raulpica, Chavosaur, Brian117, Rydian, Bortzy, SuprGamr, exangel, foxi4, Langin, Frozen, Black-ice, Hydregion, Paary, Eighteen, Latiken, Machomuu, NahuelDS, Yumi, mthrnite, Narayan, nexy, Nukeboy, pong, pyro, schlupi, scott-105, kevan, veho, ZC, Yepi, [M] and way way more xd*
> do you claim to own xbox 360 hacking homebrew section *I pretty much own it ahah xd, but meh, I just help people with 360 hacking a lot ;3*


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2013)

Yumi said:


> Yay! *YAAAAAY~*
> 
> Ice cream or hot cream? *I just had bubblegum icecream ;o; however hot cream *
> Favorite food? *Got to be pineapple <3 anything spicy is also <3*
> ...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 9, 2013)

MOOOSE ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> MOOOSE ;O; *A moosey fate ;3*


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 9, 2013)

THE LEGION OF MOOSE!!! Do you know anything about it?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> THE LEGION OF MOOSE!!! Do you know anything about it? *I know that they have a dimension which is a room with a moose that eats walnuts ;3*
> *MINI MOOSE STOP BEING JOLLY!*


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 9, 2013)

Hillbilly Blood?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 10, 2013)

431unknown said:


> Hillbilly Blood? *If that consists of moonshine running through your veins then yes I do have it ahah xd*


----------



## Chary (Apr 10, 2013)

How did you become so fluent in Xbox knowledge?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 10, 2013)

Chary said:


> How did you become so fluent in Xbox knowledge? *Started with the original Xbox, then switched over to the 360 ;]*
> *Lots and lots of reading and basically having an interest for hacking and code and how stuff runs on machines etc ;3*
> *All the hacking stuff was just trial and error.*
> *Pretty much only had success with it ;D*


----------



## Devin (Apr 10, 2013)

Dinohs!
Pi?
Pie?
Tom or me?
Me, or me?
Hello Kitty?
Favorite game?
Favorite Contact?
Money?
Bunny?
Honey?
Nosebleed?
If this comment gets 1 like can we get a pic of you shirtless?
Yes?
Yay.
Favorite console?
Can I borrow $50?
I still owe you $50~. ;~;
Can we beat up CoreyRamey?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

Will you pleasure me in ways I've never been pleasured before?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi there 
Fav game?
Fav system?
What do you like about GBATemp?
What do you not like about GBATemp?
What makes you keep coming back to the temp?
What do you do outside the temp?
Am I your friend?
Fav food?
Is there any special meaning/significance to your username?
Looking forward to the next gen of console (wars)?

Alright, that's pretty much it for now


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 10, 2013)

These are not insulting questions.

What's your IQ?
What test did you take to determine your IQ?
If you were to rate the posts you make, what would you give them on average from 1-5, 5 being the best.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 10, 2013)

Devin said:


> Dinohs! *Devdev!*
> Pi? *3.14 iirc?*
> Pie? *pineapple ones ;o;*
> Tom or me? *I know you longer them Tom *
> ...


 


gokujr1000 said:


> Will you pleasure me in ways I've never been pleasured before? *If you're cute, then yush I will *


 


porkiewpyne said:


> Hi there  *Привiт!*
> Fav game? *Bioshock Infinite for x360 ;3*
> Fav system? *360 obviously ;o*
> What do you like about GBATemp?* The community, if it wasn't for you guys, I'd prolly never even have signed up and stayed <3*
> ...


 


maxlwin536 said:


> These are not insulting questions. *AHHAHA try to insult me xd seriously you can try ;o*
> 
> What's your IQ? *Uhm. low that's for sure...*
> What test did you take to determine your IQ? *Hmm I could take an IQ test on the Web ;o*
> If you were to rate the posts you make, what would you give them on average from 1-5, 5 being the best. *I'd say... a 4, most of me posts are about 360 stuff ;]*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry this ran a bit late, I had a lot of things going on in my real life and was distracted.
Either way time to move on!
Thanks for taking part in this DinohScene! 
Now off to the next one! Sterling!


----------

